# can ibs cause fatigue



## kmkimball88 (Feb 23, 2012)

my ibs-d is a constant that i deal with everyday. there have been times when i have felt overly tired. i have a very active lifestyle, so i just keep trucking. well yesterday i was so fatigued and my ibs-d was pretty bad, that i had toleave work in the middle of a session and cancel my next client. i took a 3 hour nap and feel asleep that night by 9. Today, in the middle of my work day, the fatigue hit again and i had to cancel 2 clients and get straight into bed. i told them the truth, but i feel this guilt. i set an appointment for blood work because i've been brusing easily and no matter what or how much i eat, i seem to pass mostly undigested food. is this common?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

See what the bloodwork says...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Food you don't chew up enough comes out the other end the way it came down if it has any tough parts in it at all.With IBS you see it more. Want less noticeable food in stool, chew more.This level of fatigue sounds more than sick and tired of being sick and tired. See what the blood work says and you may think about getting evaluated for fibromyalgia, it can cause that kind of fatigue and it is common to have it and IBS.


----------



## Cassie90 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah, definitely see what your doctor says.In my experience, IBS-D attacks can cause fatigue. It's like doing 100 situps while in excruciating pain (breathing fast/harshly, heart racing, etc). After an attack, I feel like I went into battle and lost - I usually just take Imodium (sometimes Advil/Tylenol if my stomach is really sensitive and feels like knives are going through it, which can happen to me after an attack), and then go straight to bed. But just a normal, everyday day with no attacks? I don't think you should be feeling fatigue, unless it's some form of depression or blues associated with you having IBS.However, I don't think MOSTLY undigested food in your stool is common with IBS. I've never experienced it or heard about it, anyway. Definitely talk to your doctor.


----------



## KellyJ (May 3, 2012)

I suffer from mainly ibs-d as well and actually had an attack last night and i feel so horrible and tired today. I just want to sleep all day long. From my experience i believe it does cause fatigue. I have no medical evidence to back this up, i am simply speaking from experience. But it really does make sense that you would be fatigued after all that your body goes through in an episode. My mum often relates to my pain as like being in labour and that i will find having a baby a breeze. So when you put it like that our bodies to go through a lot and pain does make you tired. I can totally relate about the active lifestyle too. I really do hope that your doctor does time some results for you!


----------

